# Nespre, nespra, nespla, nispro...



## TraductoraPobleSec

Hola a tots!

Sembla que en aquest fòrum ja és tot un costum obrir fils sobre les denominacions de les fruites. La traducció que em té ocupada darrerament m'ha dut a fer una cerca sobre la paraula "nispro", paraula que jo he fet servir tota la vida i que estava convençuda que era l'única per parlar d'aquest fruit . 

Què ha passat? Doncs que veig que els "meus" _nispros_ també són els _nespres_, les _nespres_, les _nesples_... Què en sabeu, d'això? Com en dieu vosaltres, d'aquest fruit? 

Merci! 

Per cert... De retruc he descobert que el nom de l'arbre també varia en funció de com es denomina el fruit (nespler, nisprer...)


----------



## Dixie!

Hola M.,

Jo he votat "nespre" tot i que ara dubto entre nespre i nespra, perquè no em sona de sentir-ho fer servir en singular: aquí en diem nespres


----------



## betulina

No puc votar, TPS!  A Badalona en diem "micaco". I sí, l'arbre és el "micaquer"! 


Oooh!, gràcies, Belén!!!  Això és democràcia! hehe


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

betulina said:


> No puc votar, TPS!  A Badalona en diem "micaco". I sí, l'arbre és el "micaquer"!


 
Ai, Betu, que això no m'ho esperava! (il·lusa, perquè és ben sabut què passa amb els noms d'arbres, plantes, animals, etc.)

He buscat micaco al diccionari i veig que ve directament del japonès. Que viatjats, els badalonins! 

La frase que m'ha dut a tota aquesta cerca precisament diu: "We now visited the Botanical Gardens, which are beautifully laid out and where *Japanese medlars* were seen in profussion..." Tot ho ha originat aquesta paraula, _medlars_. Jo l'he traduïda directament per "nisprer", però llavors m'ha envaït el dubte i he pensat: "No ho posis tan decididament, que potser és dialectal..." I voilà, amics!

Sento, Betu, que no puguis votar en el poll i veig que ara ja no hi puc fer canvis...

Gràcies, _so far_, Betu i Dixie!


----------



## betulina

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> He buscat micaco al diccionari i veig que ve directament del japonès. Que viatjats, els badalonins!



 Doncs sí, ve del japonès, encara que no sé pas com deu haver arribat a Badalona... i això que és una cosa ben estesa, a totes les parades de plaça hi veuràs escrit "micaco, a tant el quilo". 

Per cert, que el DIEC2 defineix micaquer com a "nesprer del Japó"!, potser és just el que necessites, un badalonisme!   és broma, és broma...


----------



## belén

He editat l'enquesta per incloure "micaco" i ara ja podeu votar els _micaquers_


----------



## Cecilio

Jo he votat per "nispro", tot i que em sembla que a la zona on jo vaig nàixer (sud de la província de València) es diu més bé "nyispro".


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

belén said:


> He editat l'enquesta per incloure "micaco" i ara ja podeu votar els _micaquers_


Gracis, al·lota!


----------



## xupxup

Traductora, has de saber que en realitat hi ha dues fruites que es diuen nespla o nespra o nispro... 
L'una és aquesta: http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped...eaves.jpg/450px-Medlar_pome_amoung_leaves.jpg
que correspon al_ Mespilus germanica_, he trobat _Common Medlar_.
Aquesta és una fruita tradicional, que es troba a la Mediterrània de tota la vida, i que antigament era més coneguda. Té la particularitat que s'han de collir les nespres verdes i es deixen madurar collides. 
Modernament, però, va arribar un altre arbre, _Eriobotrya Japonica_, que fa aquests fruits:
http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped..._japonica3.jpg/450px-Eriobotrya_japonica3.jpg
Aquest arbre no té res a veure amb el nesprer tradicional, però la semblança externa de l'un i l'altre, les fulles i sobretot la forma dels fruits, va fer que la gent li posés el nom de nesprer. Amb el temps aquest nou nesprer (del Japó o micaco) ha fet pràcticament desaparèixer l'altre. En anglès he trobat _Loquat_.

Al DCVB hi surt *nespla* o *nespra* (f.) per referir-se a la nespra tradicional. I *nespro* o *nesplo* (m.) per referir-se al més conegut o japonès.
 En canvi el DIEC el trobo més confús. *Nespla* sembla que és per la tradicional i *nespra* per la japonesa.

Tot això i molt més ho podeu trobar a la wikipèdia, no us penseu que jo em sé els noms científics de meòria, 

Per cert, que jo tampoc puc votar. Al Vendrell en diem _el nespro_.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Gràcies, Xupxup!

De veritat, però, quin embolic, oi?

Penso de tota manera que els _nispros_, _nespros_, _micacos_ o com els vulguem dir que tots tenim al cap són els japonesos, no?


----------



## xupxup

I tant, tothom coneix els japonesos, i ningú en diu nespros del Japó, sinó simplement nespros (no com les figues de moro, que són diferents de les altres figues).
Però em sembla que la forma més estàndard és en femení, no sé si amb l o amb r.


----------



## dafne.ne

També jo he votat nespre. Reprenent el fil del "mikako" japonès us diré que tenim una altre fruita també d'origen japonès; els caquis "kakís".


----------



## kiyama

Sempre n'he dit nespre... Però com a mínim a Mataró, quan es parla dels castellers de Badalona es diu que van de color micaco 
Kiyama


----------



## RIU

Hola, 

Nespres en general. Els altres els he sentit algún cop.


----------



## Samaruc

A l'Horta de València són "nyispros". "Nyesples", per cert, ací són "bufetades"...


----------



## Mei

Ostres, m'agrada molt "micaco" . He votat "nespre", de tota la vida, mons pares en ténen un al jardí de casa, boníssims! 

Ens veiem família!

Mei


----------



## Cristina.

Jo he votat nespra.


----------

